# U ONLY THINK GETTING INSURED IS HARD!!!



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

checking around today 4 quotes on the internet.... 23yo 2years ncb plus 2 years company car driving...no convictions..... 
all for r34 gtt.



£5,020... BLODDY SCANDALOUS!! living in n.ireland


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Try A-plan on 0845 0711234


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Err, you are only 23 with 2 years ncb!. Skylines are group 20 cars, tbh I don`t think you will get insured for anything less than £3,000.


----------



## GeorgeBush (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm 23 with 2yr ncb got £1650~ fully comp with elephant.co.uk on R33 GTR.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Try Adrian Flux or Admiral (but mind the parrot).


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

GeorgeBush said:


> I'm 23 with 2yr ncb got £1650~ fully comp with elephant.co.uk on R33 GTR.


Yes, but this fellow lives in Ireland and I believe the insurance is higher over there.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I think their roads may have a bearing on the premiums. Lovely country though.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

It goes down quite a bit when you have 3 years no claims. 4+ and your looking at more comfortable prices if your dedicated but 5 years no claims is often considered minimum for insurance group 20 cars.

Insurance looks at it like this: age + lots of power = injury/ possible death.  

Fair system. Sounds a long time to wait - but it isn't really when you think how long you could be driving for.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

thanx peeps for the help..although still pretty dear old fluxy seems to have saved me close to 800 spondoolies so pretty happy there!!!!:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: its now time to roast sum cruisers!!


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

MINTER said:


> thanx peeps for the help..although still pretty dear old fluxy seems to have saved me close to 800 spondoolies so pretty happy there!!!!:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: its now time to roast sum cruisers!!


if thats the case, i doubt u will have a skyline for long then.


----------



## Harakka (Dec 6, 2006)

CLARKY12345 said:


> try adrian flux on 08700 777888.
> they are pretty good for Northern Ireland.


Could someone tell me which UK insurance companies offer insurances for both Northern Ireland and UK mainland? Seems hard to dig that information from their websites, I take it that Adrian flux does it? My plan is to buy the car from mainland and drive & register it to Northern Ireland where I'm temporarly working from finland. Any other advices are welcome too.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Cheap loans | mortgages | credit cards | home & car insurance - moneysupermarket UK Insurance search thats better then confused. 

I am 19 and have been insured on a Mercedes AMG, R32 GTR and now twin turbo supra and R34 GTR. I put money down that you can get a better quote, it will be in the thousands so you can thank the chavs for that.


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

And experience with powerful cars can have a bearing as well. Jump from a Micra into a Skyline and your insurance company won't even reach over for the KY Jelly!


----------



## iangtr (Aug 26, 2006)

GeorgeBush said:


> I'm 23 with 2yr ncb got £1650~ fully comp with elephant.co.uk on R33 GTR.


thats bollox... im 23 wit 3 years no claims and they quted me 4 grand... on a r32////


----------



## hoss (Mar 7, 2007)

you wanna try asking elephant that you want to pay monthly, i was quoted £1,120 for my old evo 7 gsr, then if i wanted to pay monthly total was....wait for it.....£1,980!!! fookin idiots, i just hung up when they said that!!! elepgant r good if you can pay all premium upfront and thats it!!


----------



## BadBoyJam (Mar 29, 2007)

Spearmint said:


> And experience with powerful cars can have a bearing as well. Jump from a Micra into a Skyline and your insurance company won't even reach over for the KY Jelly!


Ouch....but very true


----------



## BadBoyJam (Mar 29, 2007)

hoss said:


> you wanna try asking elephant that you want to pay monthly, i was quoted £1,120 for my old evo 7 gsr, then if i wanted to pay monthly total was....wait for it.....£1,980!!! fookin idiots, i just hung up when they said that!!! elepgant r good if you can pay all premium upfront and thats it!!


Dodgy company, they dont wana take the chance with a bad debt that's why they charge sooo much for interest


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

i must admit insurance in the uk is a joke. I am english (living in NZ). i had a Renault Clio 1.2 in england at 18 and it cost me £900 to insure. when i came to NZ i bought an R32 GTS-T and it cost me the equivalent of £120 a year!!! when i did the RB30 it went up to around £150 and i am only 20 with a crash under my belt! i have come to realise that insurance back home is a joke!


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> when i came to NZ i bought an R32 GTS-T and it cost me the equivalent of £120 a year!!! when i did the RB30 it went up to around £150 and i am only 20


----------



## NIGHTRIDER (Jan 23, 2006)

*Elephant*



hoss said:


> you wanna try asking elephant that you want to pay monthly, i was quoted £1,120 for my old evo 7 gsr, then if i wanted to pay monthly total was....wait for it.....£1,980!!! fookin idiots, i just hung up when they said that!!! elepgant r good if you can pay all premium upfront and thats it!!


Quite true. I was insured with elephant for 6 years up until last year and always had to pay in one hit - up until about 2 years ago elephant didn't even have a pay monthly option. Not ideal, especially if tax and MOT was due around the same time, as did happen. However there was an added advantage of a 10 month bonus accelerator (get 1 years NCB in 10 months) which certainly helped me out in the long term.

I will say though, over the 6 year period elephant were for me FAR cheaper than anyone else. At 24 I was paying £850 a year fully comp on my UK spec 300ZX - the nearest quote to touch that was £1200. 

I'm with Bell now, who are marginally cheaper on both of my cars.


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

*insurance*

just thought i would let you know im 28 with 9 years driving experience 5 yrs ncb on a 51 reg transit van fully comp £800, toyota mr2 classic insurance through herritage 0 ncb 1500 mls per year £266 fully comp ,1993 r33 gtst skyline 0 ncb £2700 per year. all of above is with one accident on christmas eve last year and 3 points with a £60 fine for a sp60 [speeding] 2 years ago. the accident was my fault and a total loss on my part cost of £2000 for my car and over £1000 for the bloke in the volvo i hit in the side as i spun across 2 lanes of the carrigeway. with 5 yrs ncb on the skyline and no crash i was quoted £1275 through this clubs insurance scheme. im not with them though im with aplan .


----------



## J.C (Jan 4, 2004)

Unfortunatly,as with everything here in o'l blighty..we get screwed  I just got back from the states.....everything (including car parts).... All half what it is here! petrol....33p a litre!!!!!!!! :bawling: 
Anyway enough whinging, i got a quote yesterday from Warwick Davis who after ringing around I found were the best: £808. Thats fully comp on my R33 GTS-T. Im 26,four years no claims (one claim 3 years ago), had imports before, cat1, garaged etc. I thought that wasn't too bad considering that covered 90 days europeon cover.? Adrian Flux wanted £1200. My renual with A-Plan was £940. 
Insurance changes so much its insane. My quotes yesterday went from £808 to £1700..oh, and one "we dont insure anyone under 28 on that car". Also you can ring the same company a month later and it's £300 cheaper!..(or as i once had on a previous Skyline.....they change the base age of the car and then won't insure you any more....grrr)


----------



## J.C (Jan 4, 2004)

...woo hoo! Just got a quote from Basildon Insurance...£760.


----------



## BIGALR33 (Jun 12, 2005)

Best company I ever found for my old Skyline was Keith Michaels.

Speak to John Roberts - 02086427868

Regards..

Al


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> Cheap loans | mortgages | credit cards | home & car insurance - moneysupermarket UK Insurance search thats better then confused.
> 
> I am 19 and have been insured on a Mercedes AMG, R32 GTR and now twin turbo supra and R34 GTR. I put money down that you can get a better quote, it will be in the thousands so you can thank the chavs for that.


where the hell do you get all that money from:smokin:


----------

